# Lags bei Rocket League trotz guter Hardware und gutem Internet



## hrIntelNvidia (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe inzwischen seit einiger Zeit das Phänomen, dass ich in Rocket League komische Lags habe. Ich spüre das im Spiel nicht direkt, das läuft flüssig. Aber in einigen Szenen ist es mir übel aufgefallen.

So verschwindet z.B. ein 100er Boostpad erst nach 2-3 Sekunden, nachdem es aufgenommen wurde. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Hits von gegnerischen Fahzeugen wohl auch deutlich verspätet (>= 1 Sekunde) sehe.

Ich habe einen Vodafone Kabelanschluss mit einer Bandbreite von 500 MBit. Meine Latenz im Spiel beträgt in der Regel zwischen 20 und 30 ms.


Mein Hardware: CPU: Ryzen 9 5950X
                                     GPU:  Radeon RX 6900 XT (Treiberversion 21.1.1 vom 07.01.2022)
                                    RAM:  16 GByte RAM (2000 MHz FCLK + 4000 MHz RAM Takt)
                                     Board: Asus ROG Strix Gaming-E X570 (BIOS aktuell, 4021 vom 26.08.2021)
                                     OS:     Windows 10 Prof. 21H2 (19044.1466)
                                     Internet: Vodafone 500 MBit

Einen Anhaltspunkt habe ich evtl. schon. Ich habe einen 144 Hz FreeSync Monitor. Wenn ich das Game auf 144 FPS limitiere + FreeSync fühlt es sich seltsamerweise "unrund" an. Mit einem FPS Limit auf 300 FPS spielt es sich schön flüssig.

Meine Netzwerk-Ingamesetting sind wie folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke dass dies ein Rocket League spezifisches Problem ist, in anderen Games habe ich dieses Phänomen zumindest nicht beobachtet.

Danke für eure Ideen / Tipps und Tricks.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Januar 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich denke dass dies ein Rocket League spezifisches Problem ist


blame it on the servers then? 

Von deiner HW her kannst du wohl 3x gleichzeitig Rocket League ohne Einbußen zocken 

Wenn alle anderen Games smooth laufen, dann bleibt fast nur eine Annahme: Kack-Spiel  (im Sinne der Technik)

PS: Okay, deine Radeon Software ist fast ein Jahr alt... aber ob das daran liegt?
(oder hast du dich da nur vertippt??)


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (17. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Okay, deine Radeon Software ist fast ein Jahr alt... aber ob das daran liegt?
> (oder hast du dich da nur vertippt??)


Erstmal danke für deine Reaktion 

Es ist der aktuelle Treiber vom 07.01.*2022 *


----------



## Nathenhale (17. Januar 2022)

Würd mal testen ob ein Framecap hilft. Klingt aber sehr stark nach Server Problemen.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (17. Januar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Würd mal testen ob ein Framecap hilft. Klingt aber sehr stark nach Server Problemen.


Hallo,
die Frames habe ich doch schon gekappt. Ich habe von 144 FPS bis uncapped alles probiert. Hilft leider nicht...

Dennoch danke für deine Gedanken.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Januar 2022)

Mal aus Spaß eine Nvidia einbauen.


----------

